# Need a Blog Title



## popsprocket (Apr 16, 2015)

The WF Blog needs a title before it can go live.

It's needs to be WF-ish, and witty but poignant and also memorable as well as catchy.


Internet cookies (and a 1 month FoWF subscription) to whoever has the best suggestion.


----------



## patskywriter (Apr 16, 2015)

What is the purpose of the blog?


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Apr 16, 2015)

Well since it's open to suggestion... Might as well spawn a few ideas from the birthing pool of a disillusioned mind. WF always resembled several plays on words. Something like that maybe?

Well...I'll just spitfire these ideas. 

WF - IRL     --(Similar to the idea of ' WF beyond the forum.' Would also be Wiffirl for lolz.)

Wiff Blog    --(Wait til' you get a whiff of this blog. *Badum tish*) 

All this blog is belong to WF    --(Retro gaming... *Sigh*  )

W. f.f. Bloggien.... --(Ok now I regret that one...Also might get sued)

Mean Green Writing Machines

UWFB, Unidentified Writing Forums Blog --(Probe policy strictly enforced!) 

Probably terrible. I have not the knack for names but I though I'd swing at every ball here. Hahaha.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 16, 2015)

Writers' Blog.


----------



## Blade (Apr 16, 2015)

patskywriter said:


> What is the purpose of the blog?



That would be most useful. All we have to go on at this point is 'blog' and a petitioner in 'upside-down land'.:grumpy:


----------



## TKent (Apr 16, 2015)

Great questions!  Here is a link to the initial announcement and to the initial call for submissions in case these help:

http://www.writingforums.com/threads/156057-A-Very-WF-Blog

http://www.writingforums.com/threads/156378-CALL-FOR-SUBMISSIONS-Writing-Forums-Blog


----------



## TKent (Apr 16, 2015)

Okay, so this is silly, not really a suggestion, and actually, it is at least twice removed from original since we just named my book club something similar, but here goes:

"I like Big Blogs and I can not lie"

Haha.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Apr 16, 2015)

Going silly are we? 

I know quite a few references that are before my time. Hya-cha!
---

Poets and writers and novels, oh my!

Do the WFlle shuffle. DO IT.

Run Forum, run!  (That was a little unclear, so yeah, Forest Gump.) 

WF powers, activate! Form of: Blog!

Rastafraken writing blog...

Blogging men tell no good tales. 

You can lead a man to paper but you can't make him write. 

Ey! I'm writin' here!

Why so studious?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 16, 2015)

How about...

NIGHT OF THE LIVING BLOG?


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 16, 2015)

Blogged out.

Completely Blogged.

Utterly Blogged.

Blogging Fools.


----------



## TJ1985 (Apr 16, 2015)

The Motley Blog 

WritingForums Blog (Hey, mundane is money sometimes!) 

Blogback Mountain (Heh, I'm just bein' silly now. The first one, I really like it.)


----------



## am_hammy (Apr 16, 2015)

Names are so difficult! 

Maybe something along the lines of

Writing Wanderers (with some kind of tag line. It's can be nice to have an extra little sentence to boost interest. Although the idea of wanderers suggests more of a travel blog. I guess I was thinking more in terms of the fact that we are from all over the world)


I was really trying to gather something else but that's all I've got for now, haha. It's tough to gather the essence of an entire community in one title. 

Quick question, do we want "Writingforums.com" to be an actual part of the title? Or something a little bit more artistic? WF can always be mentioned in the tagline if there happens to be one.


----------



## InstituteMan (Apr 16, 2015)

I wanted to name mine "Bloggy Thingy" except my wife didn't approve. I think it would be a great name, though.

Other ideas I like:

Tea, Crumpets, and Entrails

Blogging to Avoid Employment

Blogging United

The Means of Production


----------



## Cran (Apr 16, 2015)

Blogged Up

Tales from the Green Blog

What the Blog?

The Blogroll Redux

Deus ex Blog

A Pen of Bloggers

Blog Wars

Blog Day Afternoon

True Blogs

In Blog We Write


----------



## LeeC (Apr 16, 2015)

(does it have to have the word Blog in it?)


From Varied Pens Doth Flow

Penned Down

Random Pens

A Penning We Go

You Can Do Better?

Feathered Words

Green Feathered





I'm falling asleep, nite all


----------



## aj47 (Apr 17, 2015)

Bloggy and Green

Green and Bare It

writingforums.community blog
(wcb for short)


----------



## popsprocket (Apr 17, 2015)

LeeC said:


> (does it have to have the word Blog in it?)



Nope.


----------



## Greimour (Apr 17, 2015)

*~For Blogging out loud.

~Read vs Blog *[Red vs Blue]

*~Blognoodle

~Toblogonist

~Bloginator

~May the Blog be ever in your favour.

~The Blog is strong in this one.

~What's Blog got to do with it.

~Dead Blog Rising

~Van Blogging

~KopparBlog

~Writing Forblogums

~Honey I blogged up the Kids.

~Blogtipated

~Blogcast {probably taken/used}

~Put a Blog in it.

~The Blog never bothered me anyway.

~UFB - Unidentified Forum Blog

~Blogaloggabog

~It doesn't matter if you blog or write.* {Michale Jackson ref}
*
~Blogocalypse.

~We know not what we are, but know what we may blog.* {William Shakespeare}
*
~It is not in the stars that hold our destiny, but this blog* {Another Will Shakespeare misquote}
*
~Quality is not an act, it is a Blog *{Aristotle - change Blog for Habit for real quote}
*
~If you can dream it, you can Blog it* {Walt Disney - change Blog for 'do' for r.quote}
*
~To succeed in life, you need two things; ignorance and a blog. *{Mark Twain misquote}
*
~The lack of Blog is the root of all evil* {Mark Twain Misquote}
*
~People won't have time for you if you are always angry or blogging. *{Stephen Hawking misquote}
*
~Life would be tragic if there wasn't a blog.* {S. Hawking mega-misquote}
*
~Our greatest glory is not in never falling, but blogging before we sleep. *{Confucious mega-misquote}
*
~When anger rises, think of the blog.* {Confucious mega misquote.}

Confucious also said: You cannot open a book without learning something .. so maybe something there too:
~You cannot open a blog without dying a little.

***

From films:
*
~Fasten your seat belts, it's going to be a bumpy blog.* [All about Eve]
*
~Magic browser on my Screen, what's the best blog you ever seen?* [I used magic mirror on wall, from snow white]
*
~Writers, my Forum, I don't give a Blog.* [Rewrite of Quote from Gone in the Wind]
*
~Get Busy living, or get busy Blogging.* [Shawshank Redemption]
*
~Go Ahead, make my Blog! *[Sudden Impact]
*
~Here's another nice mess you've blogged me into*. [Sons of the desert]
*
~Here's looking at you, Blog. *[don't remember film - something Casablanca?]
*
~Blog is like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're gonna get next.* [Forest Gump - missed where she said name 'Forrest' on purpose]
*
~Say Hello to my Little Blog.* [Scarface]
*
~You're gonna need a bigger Blog.* [Jaws]
*
~You're only supposed to blog the bloody doors off! *[Italian Job]
Alternates: 
-You're only supposed to blow the bloody blog off!
-You're only supposed to blow the blogging door off!
-You're only supposed to blog the blogging blog off!
[etc]

###

One Liners:

*~I never forget a blog, but in your case I'd be glad to make an exception* [Groucho Marx]
[Alternates possible]

_Tony Hancock_
'This radio lark's a  wonderful hobby, y'know. I've got friends all over the   world, all over  the world... none in this country, but friends all over the   world.

change radio for Blog [looked that one up because I couldn't remember how it went]

Found this when looking for the Tony Hancock quote:

_*Gore Vidal (1925-2012):*_
'Every time a friend succeeds, I die a little.'

Could be used too. ^_^



Okay, I think I will end it with this one:

*Better to have blogged a blog, than never to have blogged at all.*


----------



## Gargh (Apr 17, 2015)

I was thinking Verdure Adventures (not for very long!), but the concept was that WF heading out across the blogospheric landscape sounds like a voyage or a journey. Then I saw this and thought if a title could be anything, this would be really appropriate:






Okay, so not a title, unless you want to become the forum formerly known as writingforums.com (hey, a strapline?!), but the sort of image that would re-pen well as a logo... if you're thinking of a another one for the blog?


----------



## PiP (Apr 17, 2015)

'Just Write!'
'Writing Forums Community Blog'


----------



## Gargh (Apr 17, 2015)

PiP said:


> 'Just Write!'



It does seem to be becoming the mantra for this place! 

I suppose '_What are you still doing here? Disconnect from the internet!'_ isn't quite as catchy!


----------



## PiP (Apr 17, 2015)

"Just Write"



Gargh said:


> It does seem to be becoming the mantra for this place!



Yep, and I'm sure we could persuade Sam to write the strapline 


"WordWise" 
"A 'Word' to the Wise"
"The Green Lady's Word's of Wisdom"
"Words of Wisdom"


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Apr 17, 2015)

It followed me home...can I blog it?

The usual gang of procrastinators.

On that night, there was a thick, unusual Blog.


ஜ۩-Greased Writing-۩ஜ

The telltale brain fart. 

The Blog of the League of United Writers, or, BLUW! Like a sneeze and gag combined!


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 17, 2015)

I like Blog wars.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 17, 2015)

How is the name going to be chosen?


----------



## tdelozier (Apr 18, 2015)

Lots of great ideas already listed, but here's a few (albeit maybe not as good, but hey! no such thing as a bad idea...maybe one of these will inspire a better idea!):

Writer's Reflections
The Pointed Pen
The Writer's Point
Blog of the Pentury


----------



## TJ1985 (Apr 18, 2015)

tdelozier said:


> Blog of the Pentury



I'm a big fan of the creativity here, and that it's not so stuffy works hard for me too. Great suggestion, and welcome to WF.


----------



## popsprocket (Apr 19, 2015)

patskywriter said:


> What is the purpose of the blog?



It's intended to be a space that showcases the best of the writing advice and experience that our members have accumulated over the years, as well as provide a place for WF to show off the prose and poetry from around this place. Something like equal measures of showcase and writing blog; shaken, not stirred.



am_hammy said:


> Quick question, do we want "Writingforums.com" to be an actual part of the title? Or something a little bit more artistic? WF can always be mentioned in the tagline if there happens to be one.





LeeC said:


> (does it have to have the word Blog in it?)



The name can be whatever comes to mind! It doesn't have to contain the word blog or indeed even a reference to the forum. Some of the biggest brand names in history have no discernable link to their product. The example they often give in marketing classes is 'Starbucks'. If you had no prior knowledge of the company you'd have no idea what they sell. So keep the ideas coming, and make them as far out as you like.

I have a friend that runs a personal life sort of blog and she just calls it '3AM' because she signed up and made her first post at 3AM one day when she couldn't sleep.



astroannie said:


> How is the name going to be chosen?



That can be open for discussion. The Media Team could simply choose one, or we could pick the best suggestions and put it to a vote. What would you guys prefer?



tdelozier said:


> Lots of great ideas already listed, but here's a few (albeit maybe not as good, but hey! no such thing as a bad idea...maybe one of these will inspire a better idea!):
> 
> Writer's Reflections
> The Pointed Pen
> ...



Hey, welcome to WF and thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## aj47 (Apr 19, 2015)

I think the media team should get to choose. They have to live/work with it.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 20, 2015)

Well, it's obvious, isn't it?

"Writers' Blog"   (it's a play on Writers' Block).

Or maybe just call it "Writers' Block"  - block has a number of connotations  .

Out of the mouth of babes  .


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 20, 2015)

"Word Work"
"Wordplay"
"Simile - you're on camera"
"Write Right"
"The Pen is Mightier than the Word" (or some contracted derivative)
"Publish and be Damned"

Can I have my car as right hand drive?


----------



## Poindexter (Apr 20, 2015)

"Write or Die"


----------



## Gargh (Apr 20, 2015)

How about 'sage'? It's an apt double play. 

'Write here, write now' is an oldie but a goodie and no one's exclusively.

Have we had 'Write On'?


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 20, 2015)

Write across the world


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Apr 20, 2015)

Poindexter said:


> "Write or Die"



That gives me an idea...

Live Free or Write Hard!

Give Me Writing or give Me Death!

Take no Bloggers!

Just spitfiring haha

:ChainGunSmiley:


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 20, 2015)

Do the "Write" thing.... lol..


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Apr 20, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> Do the "Write" thing.... lol..



*Crickets*

View attachment 8213

Also, 

Write like you mean it!

What's your major conjunction!? 

Internet cookies if you get that reference...


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 21, 2015)

"Dance Like No-one's Watching; Write Like No-one's Ever Gonna Read It"


----------



## aj47 (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm doing an "industry" project for my Web development class. My fake site is a resource for writers that I'm calling WriteWright Right!

The .com is not taken, if that's a consideration.


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 27, 2015)

The Green Quill


----------



## TJ1985 (Apr 27, 2015)

J Anfinson said:


> The Green Quill



+1. 

I thought of one similar to this, The Green Pen, but I didn't think we needed people asking prison questions, lol. The Quill is a perfect alliteration.


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 27, 2015)

Blogging hell


----------



## J Anfinson (Apr 27, 2015)

The blinking cursor
Procrastinators Anonymous


----------



## popsprocket (May 1, 2015)

Okay okay I've finally got one.

Powered by Coffee - a community blog on writing by writers


----------



## TJ1985 (May 1, 2015)

popsprocket said:


> Okay okay I've finally got one.
> 
> Powered by Coffee - a community blog on writing by writers



I like it.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (May 1, 2015)

Have someone draw some sick art of a coffee powered writing engine.  Nice name.


----------



## am_hammy (May 1, 2015)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Have someone draw some sick art of a coffee powered writing engine.  Nice name.




Is that a potential volunteer I see?


----------



## popsprocket (May 4, 2015)

Last chance to throw your suggestions out there guys! We're going to be picking a name soon :mrgreen:


----------



## InstituteMan (May 4, 2015)

popsprocket said:


> Last chance to throw your suggestions out there guys! We're going to be picking a name soon :mrgreen:



If time's running out, how about:

Blogging bloggers who blog
pops and the tops
The Mean Green Blogging Machine


----------



## joshybo (May 4, 2015)

The Write Way

Get it?  Because we know how to write stuff the right way?

Also, The Write Stuff and we can use this video at the first of EVERY SINGLE POST.
[video=youtube;tbIEwIwYz-c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbIEwIwYz-c[/video]


----------



## Phil Istine (May 5, 2015)

"Pen Ultimate"


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (May 5, 2015)

popsprocket said:


> Last chance to throw your suggestions out there guys! We're going to be picking a name soon :mrgreen:




How about the procrastination blog? :tongue:


----------



## joshybo (May 5, 2015)

New Kids on the Blog.

I never realized how much I apparently like that band.


----------



## popsprocket (May 5, 2015)

I was talking about personal blogs with my boss today and she compared blogging to writers who go to Starbucks to write in public...


So, like... "Writing in Public"?


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2015)

Emerald Aisle


----------

